# Surface Pro or other hybrids - Thoughts?



## Accents (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi all, 
I'm brand new to the forum and somewhat new to photography (currently taking classes and also doing a lot of self-teaching).  I'm shopping around for a laptop or laptop hybrid and wanted to get some opinions.  I saw a few posts about buying computers that are good for photo editing, but I didn't see much about hybrids or tablets.  Anyone have any thoughts on the Surface Pro 3 or 4 if I plan to get/use Photoshop or Lightroom?  Thanks much!


----------



## weepete (Sep 2, 2016)

Laptops don't tend to be great for editing because the screen isn't really consistant enough and you need to recalibrate every time you use it. Tablets are a bit better though still need regular calibration especially if you are using them in different lighting conditions. I quite like editing on my Venue 11 pro but bear in mind that lightroom and photoshop are not optimised for tablets so can still be a bit quirky. 

I would imagine that the surfaces would be quite good choice though. If I had the budget for one it's probably what I would have chosen.


----------



## Accents (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks weepete.  Appreciate the feedback.  I'm hearing that desktop is my best option, but I need something that I can travel with.  We actually do have a Mac desktop, but battling for time on it is a pain (my husband and I share it) and honestly, I much prefer windows.  I'm really leaning toward the Surface Pro 4.  Will keep everyone posted.  Any other opinions out there?


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 2, 2016)

Surface Pro for sure. Good hardware, crappy OS but hey, that's what most people use.


----------

